

In Wyoming It Is Now Illegal to Collect Data About Pollution - nysprt
http://truthvoice.com/2015/06/in-wyoming-it-is-now-illegal-to-collect-data-about-pollution/

======
gumby
A real world parallel to clamping down on those who notify companies of
security defects.

------
augbot
:-(

